# What size clothes for 7 lb



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I know this is just approx and that 7 lbs is on the higher end for maltese BUT I am adopting one in June. Where I live winters are cold. Coats and sweaters are all on sale now and I keep walking by them wishing i knew whether to pick up that really cute small one or that so very cute xs one. Can anyone help me? And while we are at it I sure see myself looking for an Easter dress with matching bows too. So the same thign is going to happen come spring. thanks


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

I would not go anything smaller than a small and sometimes they are to small.
Depended on who makes it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler is 7 pounds and he wears a size small or medium depending on the brand. 



glo77 said:


> I know this is just approx and that 7 lbs is on the higher end for maltese BUT I am adopting one in June. Where I live winters are cold. Coats and sweaters are all on sale now and I keep walking by them wishing i knew whether to pick up that really cute small one or that so very cute xs one. Can anyone help me? And while we are at it I sure see myself looking for an Easter dress with matching bows too. So the same thign is going to happen come spring. thanks


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa is 7.75 and depending on the style she wears small or even XS. I would look for coats and vests with stretch or with very generous Velcro so you can take it in and let it out.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

It really depends on the brand. Milo is 6.5lbs and generally wears either a X-small or small, but he's a medium in a few.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

you are all so very helpful I think I will shoot in the middle here and look for a small that appears to have a little stretch to it. If it doesn't fit her then I guess I could donate it some where or perhaps they will let me exchange it for something else in the store. My little gal is still more than 90 days away so I doubt I could get a refund. "How am I gonna wait that long to get her"? BUT I will.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is exactly 6 lb. & he wears a medium in most brands. This is based on the 13" chest.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ask the breeder to measure her, that way you will know for sure.
Maddie is 4lbs now, I just bought her three new outfits, she wears a xs, but she is longer then I expected and even taller.
At Christmas my ss got a hold of Maddie's breeder Lucille who measured her, I had no idea because I hadn't met her yet.
Good idea to get some clothing while they are on sale. Your girl is going to have quite the wardrobe lol


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

My girl is 5.6 pounds and she wears a small very well. The xs usually will fit but they end up not being long enough or too tight under the arms. (yes, she has two arms and two legs :HistericalSmiley 

I agree with the others that maybe the breeder can measure her and tell you. It would be good if she could. 

My experience is if you get them too small it will result in alot of matting and if you get them too large...they will walk out of them and get a leg hanging out of an arm hole or back leg hole. They need to fit snug but not too tight. Another thing to watch out for is if the length is too long (under the belly) you will have to help, get it out of the way, when they need to potty.

Good Luck in your search


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It does depend on the brand. Boo is 8 lbs and wears a S or a M.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok thanks everyone. I bought a small sweater yesterday which will have some expansion available or won't be too bulky if she is on the smaller side. Hope it works. If not I will give it away 

I did place a quick call to the breeder yesterday before heading into the pet store. She said Small. I didn't thing then to ask nor did she mention that it depended on the maker. Hoping for the best. It is a cute sweater though Black and white with a pink rose bud . So I shall now stare at it for a while lol.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sweaters are a good choice because the fit is forgiving. It sounds very pretty!

Daisy is 7 pounds and she is almost always a small.
There are some manufactures whose sizing is a little different, and she can maybe take a medium, but that is very rare. Extra smalls are usually too short in the length, and don't cover enough of her back.
I carry measurements for mine in my wallet, for spur of the moment shopping!

Max is 7 pounds too, and he is almost always a medium. But he is broad chested, which is pretty unusual for a Maltese. 

Baxter Boo has some cute things at good prices, and they give a full year for returns.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Mindi and Oliver both weigh 7-7.5 pounds and they wear a Small or Medium. I usually buy a medium and sometimes put a little safety pin underneath to tighten it up a little. They can usually squeeze in to the smalls but then they are too short, length wise. If I cant try it on them, I just buy mediums.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

oh wow thanks for the info on Baxter Boo. I am on my way to browse that site now. A yr on returns sounds just like what I need at this point.


----------



## TNgal16 (Oct 11, 2007)

I find it all depends on the company. I get sweaters for Augie at Walmart and the XS fits him perfectly, but when I go to Petsmart or other stores, sometimes the Small is even snug yet the medium is a tad too big for him. I find it best to take him to the store with me and I let him try on clothes. Now, when he is groomed (he's a Maltipoo so he doesn't have the long flowy fur) the XS even runs a big loose on him. (Wish I had his problem) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have shopped at Petco for clothes for Chrissy and the Small size fits her well. Chrissy weights just a bit over 7 lbs.


----------

